# "A Long Road"  Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 27, 2012)

The winner of the "A Long Road" challenge is vangoghsear, who will receive the Laureate title this month. He also gets to select the theme for our next challenge.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats, Van, for a well deserved win!


----------



## Baron (Oct 27, 2012)

The award has been given.  Congratulations, Mr. Ear.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations van, well done!


----------



## toddm (Oct 27, 2012)

congrats, admirably done


----------



## lcg (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats Van. A well-deserved win. Really loved the poem.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 30, 2012)

An overdue win, in my opinion. Congratulations, Mr. V.


----------



## Cran (Oct 30, 2012)

It is fitting that a van should win a long road ...

well done.


----------



## vangoghsear (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone.  The poem was a bit of a departure for me so I wasn't so sure how it would be received.  There were a lot of great poems this time, I am surprised mine did as well as it did.

I told Baron a story about this poem and he thought I should pass it on to the forum, so here it is.  I was on vacation with a tour group in Ireland and Scotland when I learned my poem won.  The tour host was walking past so I told him and his wife that I won.  They suggested I read the poem at the closing night dinner to the entire tour group of 64 people.  The poem turned out to be a good seq-way for the host's closing remarks (keeping the journey within).  I was a bit nervous about reading the poem because the tour host is a world renowned composer and lyricist of choir anthems and cantatas.  He seemed to enjoy the poem (at least he was very gracious about hearing it).

Thanks again for all the great comments.


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Nov 1, 2012)

Very well done VanGo! That was a great story within the context of that poem - something I aspire to work on myself. So thanks for the poem and the inspiration. (roaring applause)


----------

